# Do any clinics in the UK liase with clinics abroad



## keisha (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Ive got a couple of questions I am hoping that some of you very knowledgable people will be able to answer some questions:

I am thinking about having treatment abroad, not sure which clinic but would feel more comfortable with having tests done in the UK and then head for tx abroad (if that is possible) as I have my own business both me and my DH cannot take much time off.  Me I can probably get more time off than him.  But saying that he will only need to provide the sperm.  As I am going down the donor route feeling slightly confused I am on the waiting list at Care Manchester but cant seem to contact anyone.  We keep missing each other.  What I would like to know is the following:

1.  Do any clinics in the UK liase with clinics abroad.?
2.  What tests do I actually need and if these can be done in the UK?

Ive got a list of blood tests from care but when i went to my GP he looked at me blankly, Ive also spoken to the NHS to have a CMV test and no-one seems to have heard about it.  

Sorry for rambling but any information anyone can give me would be gratefully appreciated.  Ive been on the internet gathering information but different clinics require different tests.  Can anyone help me.

Thanks

Keisha


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi  Keisha

It's all very different from clinic to clinic. For example, i am currently with the IVI in Barcelona and they have a care system with the Wessex clinic in Southampton but will work equally well with you if you have all your bloods, scans etc done in privately in the UK with results faxed to them.

Bloods for the IVI (each clinic may vary), hep B and C, syphilis, HIV and toxoplasmosis, chlamidia, Gonorrhoeae, rubella antibodies, and a day 2 FSH although i'm not sure whether i had this done with using donor eggs (all for me). I also needed to have a mamogram and an ECG as i'm over 42.  My DH had to have screening for hep B & C, HIV, syphilis, clamydia and gonorrhoeae too.  This tests need to be in date for 12 months before ET. The IVI also wanted a clotting profile of my blood, fasting glucose levels, prolactin and TSH (whatever that is!) as well as blood group, rhesus factor and antibodes. So quite a lot.  

One thing the IVI were not interested in was whether i was CMV positive or negative; only the UK are concerned about this virus.

It is a lot easier to find a clinic that shares care with your chosen clinic abroad as they do all the admin work, send off all the test & scan results etc and you don't have to fly out for an initial consultation as it's all done within the UK clinic and just arrive with your DH on the day of EC if you want.  On the other hand, you will pay for all this 'care' and may find your budget stretched somewhat.

I hope this is a little helpful.  Best of luck with your journey.  There's lots of us having treatment abroad in the 'DE newbies' thread if you want to come and say hi - you'll get lots of support from all of us.

Wendeth


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am also with IVI Barcelona but in London and had my 'shared care' at ARGC, but this time I am going to have it at the Hammersmith who share with IVI Madrid, but have a package for £500 for the scans, the blood tests are more, and they prescribe drugs that your clinic abroad may need.  London women's clinic and other clinics do overseas monitoring packages.

Good luck with your treatment
L


----------

